# Trail of Bones



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

_Inquisitor Obadiah Fabian and his team are looking into the string of deaths occurring on the planet Lneff Octavus in the Enujim sector. These deaths appear to be ritual in nature or possibly perpetrated by xeno insurgents working to undermine Imperial rule in the area. Lneff Octavus itself is a border world, located along the south fringe of Ultima Segmentum, south of the Salem system on the border of the exodite worlds. It is primarily a trading hub between rogue traders and the Imperium, but also contains materials used in the fabrication of space vessels. Even on a border world, these murders cannot be left to go unnoticed and may be the precursor of something far more sinister. That is why it has fallen to Inquisitor Fabian and his people to uncover who or what is responsible and bring anyone to the justice of the Emperor lest His servants allow a loyal world to be lost when it should not have been.
_

*Rules*
So what are the ground rules that I'm laying down in this RP? Lets take a look:

- So to me, one of the most important aspects of an RP comes from its story element; its great if the GM can spin an epic tale but if the players are only producing two or three lines a post that actually drags it down, it can even drag other people out of character or worse because while they are putting in effort, some may not be and who wants that. For this RP, the minimum post requirement is six decent length sentences. For an idea of what I mean by decent length, the previous sentence would likely be it.

Now six may sound like a fair amount, and it rightly should; but many people are well and truly capable of it. For an idea of what a six sentence long bit looks like, I made sure the introduction was at least six decent length sentences long

-Number of posts per member between updates: Post once, post a dozen times, makes little difference to me as long as you meet the minimum sentences per post. You might find yourself running out of material to work with or unable to proceed because I need to advance stuff, but if you think that after update X your work would be better off working alongside another member and one or both of you does a two-parter post (thats something like your post starts off, then there post continues, then you post again and end things) then thats fine with me. It can give the feeling that your taking your time, getting into things, interacting and developing with other characters, and most importantly working together. Just don't go overstepping things, you know by starting to take the story in your own direction.

-As GM I reserve the right to request/demand any changes be made of a character; in the end, no matter what you may want the GM's say is the final one.

-Generally, if you go up against something that cannot be beaten in a single post, you'll know it. Those of you more used to working with me will be able to easily point this out, I tend to go into more detail with those kinds of problems. 

-The obvious no god modding or trying to hijack the story; this more or less goes without saying but doing so for the record. If you want to control another player's character you better damn well make sure they don't have a problem with it or you've gone over things with them. I love it when members work together and collaborate, and make no mistake that I hate when people take control of others of their own accord to make there own characters look or be that much more epic.

-There are a few other things, but I will mention them, and then add them here, before the action thread opens. (Reason being because they will come with a warning of some kind.)


*Characters*
Yeah so that felt pretty long, mostly because the first two just have a lot written I guess (yeah five rules with a few other things, not all that much.) Now onto the characters themselves; Fabian is a normal inquisitor, despite his age and experience. He has many operatives throughout the segmentum, and for this I'm going to have as many as twelve character slots open. This is subject to change, depending on certain things, but likely will not drop below eight or nine.

For those familiar with inquisitors in the witch hunter or daemonhunter codecies, yeah its more; and there are a few reasons for that. The first being because a few members have known about this RP ahead of time, and, stroking my own ego here for a moment, like working with me. If the number of potential slots is to low, I'll get those people and no one else because they will jump on this like a fat kid to a wedding cake. The second reason being because not every inquisitor is like the ones you find in the codecies.


And let me give you the character template:

*Name:* (Goes without saying, first and last please and no nicknames; you don't choose those other people give them to you. Now if other players want to give you one, then by all means I am fine with that.)

*Age:* (Once again goes without saying, some characters will be able to be older than others, within reason.)

*Appearence:* (Seriously, what on Earth do you look like? And no cop-out on this one, if a blind man/woman wanted you to describe what you looked like with some detail you certainly would not give them a shit description. Put some effort into it, and no pictures, I want you to do the describing not the image.)

*Personality:* (What the fuck are you like? I don't want to see silent or speak only when they have to or shit like that. Some flaws and quirks are nice; but if you try to cop out here I can make this a chore rather than something interesting or fun.)
*
Background:* (Once again goes without saying, whats your story? Don't need a novel here, but three or four sentences also won't cut it. Again no cop out, your character may not remember his past, might not want to talk about it, it might be expunged so that no one else knows, but I want it here. If anything then for an interesting read.)

*How did you become part of the retinue:* (So how did you come to work for/with inquisitor Fabian? This can range from something like saving his life, to him seeing use in you because your good at reading people, or maybe your smart, or a good fighter and some muscle every now and then is a good thing.)


Before going on to do that last one, might help you a little to know something about inquisitor Fabian. Obadiah Fabian is an Amalathian inquisitor with ties to both the Ordo Xeno and Ordo Sicarius though he does not work as a member of any particular ordo. Fabian has a large build, standing at roughly six and a half feet tall; he has a reddish tint to his skin, sharp features, salt and pepper hair and goatee, and hazel eyes. He looks to be in his mid thirties, though seeing as he has mentioned having met inquisitor Gideon Ravenor in the early 550's (this RP is set some time around 700 M41, prior to the Tyranids and the Tau have only been recently discovered) Fabian is obviously much older than he looks, and possibly older than he cares to mention.

Should definitely mention this now rather than later; I am not looking for a bunch of super awesome badasses, you don't all have to be fighters. Like Dark Heresy some subtlety, finesse, or brains will go a long way as well. I'm only looking for so many characters of a given type, so let me give you some idea of what I have no problem with people being:

Fighters (soldiers, bounty hunters, crusaders, pit fighters, mercenaries, big game hunters, enforcer)
Evolved human (psyker, blank)
Interrogator 
Trader (rogue trader, merchant)
Followers (fanatic, preacher, penitent)
Brains (savant, lexicanum, munitorium clerk, mechanicus operative/magos)
Specialists (medic, hacker, theif, acrobat)

You'll notice no assassins, no space marines, no abhumans, no ordo militant sororitas; generally if its not up there, PM me and we'll see.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Im in as the psyker, will post character when I get out of centre parcs. (Wifi is terrible) (Khalidel Drake)


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

*Name*: Halvador Sytari

*Position*: Medic

*Age*: 31

*Appearance*: Halvador is quite a tiny man, only standing at 5'4" and a mere 135 lbs. Already standing apart for being abnormally short for a male, he is also an alibino. As such, he wears dark sunshade glasses nearly all of the time. His scalp is shaved to a mirror sheen. His choice of clothing rarely changes, constantly wearing a many-pocketed black jumpsuit to keep his myriad of medical tools. He is rarely seen without his medipack as well, never daring to stray too far from his instruments and medications. As his physical appearance is rather distinctive (I mean how many wee little albino men are running around!) he oftentimes has to wear makeup and wigs to reduce recognition.

*Personality*: He is meticulous to the point of obsession, unwilling to deviate from his carefully memorized and practiced medical knowledge at all costs. This trait is what has him hauling around kilograms of medical equipment at all times. A firm believer of the virtue of 'preparedness,' he'd rather carry a full array of meds and stims on a shopping trip in case of complications. He has an incredibly dry sense of humour as well, something that often does not sit well with those with whom he finds himself working. Self-deprecating and pragmatic, he speaks his mind and is very aware of his own mistakes and faults.

*Background*: Halvador hails from a privileged upper-middle class family from the hive planet Stigian Thraxus. Always a book worm, Halvador was, in the distant past, the top of his class at the Schola Medicae. He had enrolled at the age of 18, sacrificing his life of not-insignificant luxury for the opportunity to study, resulting in his family disinheriting him. Never happy until he completely mastered his obsessions, he stayed at the schola for six straight years, working under the finest doctors on the planet, studying and aiding anything from lacerations to full-body burns to lobotomies. He aided physician after physician, never satisfied until he learned every aspect of their particular field of study. Unfortunately (or fortunately, depending on your perspective), he also had a habit of staying at the Schola into the late hours of the night, going over every detail of any possible ailment or injury. This of course, leads into the next segment...

*How did you become part of the retinue*: As mentioned previously, Halvador had a bad habit of staying at the medicae facilities, intent on finishing whatever task he had deemed worthy of his attention. On one such night, when he was 24 standard years old, a group of heavily armed individuals burst into the labs, demanding that he treated one of their comrades. Having never seen weapons (or been threatened by men wielding them, for that matter...), Halvador was, needless to say, 'cooperative.' He managed to treat the massive power weapon wound that had nearly split the man in half. The wounded man, Khalidel Drake, was on the verge of death, as his shattered body and ruptured innards were failing and life drained from him. Luckily, Halvador's skill at cleaning, repairing, and re-connecting severed organs and sealing wounds in an incredibly rapid manner both saved Khalidel's life and won him the respect of Inquisitor Fabian and his cohort. After deciding to reveal to the doctor his identity, he offered Halvador the option to join his retinue and become one of his many operatives. Intrigued by both the resources of knowledge and the ability to finally put his expertise to good use, Halvador accepted without hesitation. For the last seven years, he has served Inquisitor Fabian faithfully whenever required.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

*Gulp* Hello darkreever... *Swallow* Nice weather, umm... do you mind if I put up a character? *clenches eyes shut*.

*Name:* Torek Karchenfeinder

*Position:* Detective

*Age:* 46 years

*Appearance:* Torek is a small man, standing at around 5'6 and weighing in at 156 lbs. His hair is scrawny and grubby, black in colour, and comes down to his shoulders, and he has stubble on his chin. His features are well-rounded, but not chubby. His eyes are brown, and stretched out, as he is often squinting for minute detail. He has no distinguishable scarring as often doesn't end up in combat. He wears a black leather trench-coat over a grey suit, complete with tie. He wears a light flak vest under his shirt, and on his head he has a brass helmet; it covers the back and top of his head, without a face-plate. It has a single monocle-visor readout, which displays information fed through the _Iron Gauntlet_. This is a large, ancient, brass gauntlet which goes up to Torek's left elbow. It is plated in design, slightly rusty, and on the palm it has a round plate which emits blue light; an advanced scanner. The _Iron Gauntlet_ is connected to Torek's helmet through a series of wires.

*Personality:* Torek is calm, calculating, and clever. He often thinks out loud, and has the flaw of thinking everyone can see things as he can. He doesn't shy from death, as his job is closely associated with it. Generally friendly, but when working on a particularly puzzling problem Torek will snap at anyone trying to distract him. Torek is not loyal man; he does his work for money, and if somebody will top his fee, he won't hesitate to swap sides. He is not a total traitor, though; once he is working for somebody, he will finish their job for them (unless a higher fee turns up) without any funny business.

*Background:* Torek was born into a relatively rich family on Terra. He was given high-quality education and excelled in his studies. One particular area he really showed a knack for was in reasoning, and problem solving, as well as chemical and physical science. When his mother was found dead with suicide pills in her mouth, the Terran police believed to be an open-and-shut case. Torek, however, had believed otherwise; he had found the wine-stains on the end of her room, took samples, and analysed them. His father, who was deeply shocked by the sudden "suicide", despaired that his son tried to dig around his mother's memory, and took against his study. Determined to prove him wrong, Torek discovered the deadly poison laced within the wine, found the glass hidden under the bed, and proved that his mother had taken the pills only to escape the pain of the deadly poison. The police returned to the case, and eventually caught the killer, using the DNA samples Torek took from the bottle which was found with the glass. The killer had been hired by a rival businessman, who was forced to give his entire company to Torek's father. As a sign of gratitude, and because of the turn of good fortune, Torek's father gave him the _Iron Gauntlet_ and accompanying helmet; so that Torek could become a private detective.

Leaving home at 19, Torek soon became a successful detective. He uncovered plots that all others had thought impossible, solved cases that even old professionals couldn't penetrate. It wasn't long before, at the age of 25, Torek was hired to investigate the murder of a Planetary-Governor's Chief Aide. As Torek progressed with his studies, he soon discover, much to his horror, that the Governor himself was the actual intended target, and that any minute his life would be ended. Storming into his command building, Torek located the hidden assassin seconds before he attempted to strike, allowing the Governor to escape and for police forces to take down the assassin. Torek was awarded with Imperial Honours for his service, and took them with pride. His career went on somewhat quieter from then; he went back to stopping smaller-scale crimes, or solving them once they were done, for another twenty years. He never met the perfect woman, but never really felt the loss of not having one; he was helping people, and getting stinking rich in the bargain; it was fine for him. At the age of 46, he met Inquisitor Fabian and was hired to aid him.

*How I became part of the retinue:* Inquisitor Fabian had heard of Torek's rescue of the Imperial Governor, and met him by accident years later in a space-port, knew he would be of use, and hired him.

Here just for personal reference: [*Equipment*:The I_ron Gauntlet_; an ancient, high-tech, advanced scanner; anything it passes over can be scanned, identified, and logged within micro-seconds. It can scan to molecular level, and can identify DNA and heat-signatures, and can even carbon-date; using it, Torek can accurately build up a picture of what has happened in a given place at a give time. The information it reads is fed to the attached helmet, with its monocle-reader display-eyepiece. The technology was found in an ancient vault beneath the rival-company building, and Torek's father had to pay a substantial amount to stop it from being taken by the Techpriests for further examination. It is slightly rusted and clanky, but still works.]


Hope that is acceptable... *gulp*


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Hope its ok that I'm joining

*Name:* Darren Sicamore

*Age:* 36

*Position:* Bounty Hunter

*Appearance:* Darren stands at around 6"2, with dark brown hair that is straight, flowing down his head, sometimes covering his eyes. He has deep blue eyes that look like they are full of sorrow. He has a scar down his left cheek that extends from just under his eye to his chin. He wears a black trench coat and black combat trousers. He also wears a scavenged flak vest under his coat to protect him. His wears a hood on his head at most times and fingerless gloves.

*Personality*: Darren is a very solemn individual. He has his own moral codes of what is right or wrong, and is a firm believer in the Emperor. He is a friendly person to much, which is a contrast to that of his normal work of being a bounty hunter. He knows how to manipulate people to his advantage, and is not afraid of getting his hands a little dirty. One of Darren s various flaws is that he is a womaniser, adoring them even if they jeopardise his mission. He smokes quite a lot even though he knows how bad it is for him, his father dying from lung cancer caused by smoking.

*Background:*Darren come from a quite well off family, one of the lesser noble families on the hive world of Karas. At a young age his father died, and his mother took over the business, running contracts for bounty hunters. His family were prestigious bounty hunters With his father going out on contracts whilst his mother stayed home, searching through her various contacts. As an only child Darren had sparse contact with people, only really with his mother and the servants of the household. At the young age of 23 Darren was married and in a good position financially, taking over his mothers business allowing her to retire. He made a string of contacts throughout the Imperium so that he could look after his wife, who soon became pregnant.

However his whole world was turned upside down, after his wife was killed in a mugging gone wrong. The criminal Corvus, fled the world before he could be brought to justice. The child that Darren's wife was pregnant with couldn't be saved either and Darren was racked with grief and sorrow at their loss. He vowed that he would scourge the World, and even the entire Imperium until he found their killer. He took the life of a bounty hunter, learning how to gain information from people, utilising his contacts on dozens of worlds as he helped scourge the Imperium of criminals. He learnt how to protect himself as his bounties became more and more violent, this soon led him into contact with Inquisitor Obadiah Fabian.

*How did you become part of the retinue:* Darren was on the planet of Karas once more, having received a tip off from one of his sources about the possibility of his wife's murderer returning home after so many years. He kept a low profile, using alias names and such before he made contact. What he found out was that a cult of Khorne was gathering in power and that Bishop Orpheus was their leader, and that one of his chief enforcers was none other than Corvus. Darren infiltrated their organisation, rising up through the ranks, until he was in the perfect place to strike. He shot Corvus, with his autopistol bellowing his praise to the Emperor as he brought the murderer to justice. He would have been killed there and then if it weren't for the Inquisitor, who ended the cult once and for all. He offered Darren a place in his retinue, hoping that his skills and patience would come in handy in future missions. Darren joined so that he could help make the Imperium a safer place.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Name: Daedalus Yekunian

Age: 270-290, exact age impossible to tell due to mechanical implants, and subject's own lack of interest.

Position: Magos Technicus

Appearance: Daedalus has long since discarded the appearance of a regular human man. Standing at an abnormal height of 7ft, made even more disconcerting by his spindly statue and unnatural thinness, and covered in a long black robe that covers his entire body and with bronze trims across the hems of the robe and a cog symbol in the centre Daedalus is an imposing sight. Three green lights are the only hint of eyes in the shadow of his hood that drapes across his face and hides away whatever mechanical implants are beneath. At least eight thin mechadendrites extend from his back and allow him to move using them rather then his regular legs, which are obscured by the cloak. He has, in the place of hands, elongated segmented mechanical fingers, like spider legs, giving him an even more disturbing appearance to others.

Personality: Daedalus, like all Mechanicus Priests, values logic over emotion and holds nothing but disdain for those who allow emotional outbursts to govern their actions rather then cold scientific logic. He has no qualms about voicing his disdain, even to Inquisitors which if not for his technical skill would land him in trouble. He is sarcastic and responds with biting cynicism when his technical skills are undervalued or misunderstood, even though most do not possess his skills or understanding of machinery he regards it as a poor excuse, as even though his acquaintances are not Tech-Priests he believes they should make an attempt to understand him, as he does with them. He is bored easily with things that do not require technological skill and as such dismisses most things that are not related to his expertise, in that regard he no longer remembers which planet he was born on or his own age, and does not care about not knowing those things as he views them as irrelevant. He has only ever shown, what can be compared to at least, anger in one instance when he was forced to strip down a Valkyrie Gunship to its bare minimum of casings for a mission, likening it to technological rape. He spent the following two weeks in prayer to the gunship's machine spirit for forgiveness and appeasement.

Background: Daedalus was born promised to the Martian Priesthood by his parents who were poor Agri-world farmers on a world that he no longer remembers, or cares to. He was taken in by the Technicus for his expert skills with machinery and advanced technology, and by 20 years of age he was already a junior Magos with the Technicus, for his eagerness and skill with technology. He was chosen for an Explorator mission to recover an STC which was rumoured to contain a lost piece of archeo-tech that the Mechanicus had sought for centuries. The contents of the mission are sealed but Daedalus was the only survivor and claims to have destroyed the STC for, as he put it, 'The good of the Mechanicus and the Imperium at whole.' The fact that he was not brought up on charges of techno-heresy is a testament to the truth of his statement, despite the destruction of an STC and loss of an Explorator fleet.

Daedalus was soon promoted to full Magos Technicus at, what some consider to be young, the age of 61 and continued to serve with distinction until the age of 190, when he was scouted by the Inquisition. Despite having little combat experience Daedalus knows how to fight and has claimed to have killed enough people to consider himself capable of fighting adequately in a combat situation, and even once having killed someone with farming equipment which he claims was an interesting experience, mainly because he didn't expect a crop trimmer to be able to slice bone.

How did you become part of the retinue: At 190 standard years old Daedalus was scouted by the Ordo Hereticus during a hunt for the noted Cyber-Heretic Raszugil, a former Magos Cyberneticus who fled with an elite cadre of cybernetic servitors and several Inquisitorial secrets. Charged with hunting down the traitor Daedalus was paired with a retinue that led the hunt, during which they chased the cyber-heretic to the Death World Kyban 9, famed for its toxic atmosphere and deadly wildlife. During the hunt the cyber-heretic continued to elude the Ordo agents until the Inquisitor elected Daedalus with unlimited authority and leadership of the retinue until such time as the heretic was captured. Daedalus quickly formulated a strategy and with his intellect at the head and knowledge of tech-priest minds the cyber-heretic was captured quickly and cleanly.

After this Daedalus was recommended as a trustworthy individual and has worked frequently for the Ordo Xenos and Ordo Hereticus, once working with the Ordo Malleus but the records of that brief time are sealed under the highest authorities in the Inquisition. He joined with the retinue after completing a cult purging on Thracian Primaris with his previous retinue, who did not survive the final purge in which a powerful Daemon was summoned and banished only by the sacrifice of all the retinue present, Daedalus not being present at the time survived by pure fortune. After this he joined with Inquisitor Fabian and provides the retinue with technical expertise, repairs on gear and ships and improvised mechanical work and has served with them for ten years.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

:laugh:

I love it, so far we've got ex mid or upper class families here.

Ramo, interesting character but check out what I'm looking for in characters again, says nothing of equipment. I'm not looking for it, that will come at a later time if at all. (Who knows, you may get a selection of gear, I may go over stuff, gonna have to wait to find out.)

Also, bounty hunting isn't something most people one day they decide to do; maybe consider re-working his past to having members of his family as bounty hunters at some point. (No reason they can not be wealthy from it after all.)


Darvaleth; YOU!:hang1:

Kidding, another interesting character there but lets make him older. I want you to tack on at least fifteen/twenty years to this guy. Lets give him some experience via age, don't need a bunch of 'kids' in this after all.

Like Ramo, not looking for the equipment/weapons thing so take it out if only for now. As for that gauntlet thing, maybe tone it down a bit and definitely have it be a bit more worn. I mean something as rare and powerful as that will likely be a bit older right?


Lord of the Night; No do not want you skimping out on that age bit; give something not this unknown shit.

Also, maybe we can tone that height bit down to something reasonable? Maybe seven feet, seeing as that will still make you clearly bigger than others. Finally, no prodigy through the ranks; yeah because thats really gonna be fun for everyone else. I have no problem with him becoming a mago, no problem with what he did, make him older for them.

Now I just have a question for you, how long as he been with Fabian and his team? Can't be anything brand new, Torek gets that one. (So give him a bit of time with the group.)


Boc; hey guess your the group winner. Love him and apparently at this time I have nothing else to say.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

*Name:*Viktor Kornel

*Age:*73

*Position:*Catachan Jungle Fighter

*Appearence:*Viktor wears an olive green flack vest with pouches that hold las cells, food rations, grenades etc. He has a knife sheath strapped to his upper arm. Along with his dog tags, Viktor wears a grox teeth necklace. Viktor also wears olive green pants and red head band.
Despite being from Catachan, Viktor has very little scars or other battle wounds. However he does have some long cuts on his forearms and chest. Upon his left arm he has a tattoo of a black viper, his regimental insignia. Viktor takes Juvenat treatments, which allow him to appear and act as if he here much younger than he auctually is. Viktor tells noone his real age, and those that ask are told that he's 27.

*Personality:*Viktor always likes to show off that he is stronger than everyone else. This means that if something involves physical activities, Viktor will do it happily. Because of his attitude he has been made 'pack-mule' on more than one occasion. Even though Viktor is a close combat monster, when given a gun, Viktor will be lucky to even hit anything. He normally uses his gun solely for the bayonet. 

*Background:*Viktor grew up on Catachan and when he became of age, he joined the guard. To enter in to the Catachan Jungle Fighters new recruits need to kill a local 'animal'. Viktor searched out a grox and killed it, making a necklace out of the teeth. However, he almost washed out because of his horrible gun skills. The only reason he was accepted was because he was a natural at close combat. Viktor was accepted into the Catachan LI, _Black Vipers_.

*How did you become part of the retinue:*Viktor joined Fabian on a jungle death world. Fabian was hunting down an eldar relic and Viktor regiment was sent to help secure the world in the name of the immortal God-Emperor. Fabian 'recruited' Viktor for his physical prowess and close combat aptitude. But that was a long time ago. Viktor has known Fabian for fifty years at least, and has served with him on countless worlds. Viktor has taken up somewhat of a second in command-role. He doesn't lead men per-say, but he advises Fabian and can inform him of what the other retinue members are thinking.

However, the others simpily thing Viktor is just another warrior that was picked up by Fabian somewhere. They don't know that he, the simple Catachan jungle fighter is auctually the inquisitors right hand man.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 6, 2010)

Name: Antony Enzo

Age: 29

Position: Thief

Appearance: He keeps his hair brown hair very short as it is not condusive to be crawling in tight spaces with long hair everywhere. He is fairly short, standing at 5'8", this often causes him to go unnoticed or be underestimated which is just fine with him. He is very lean, yet muscled, weighing about 150 pounds. He is a very agile and flexible character able to get into very confined and hard to get places, and quick enough to get out of the trouble that getting into those places often means. He often wears tight fitting clothing, usually a one piece suit made of leather. In addition to this he is almost never seen with out his small satchel which carries his tools of the trade. He is skilled with a knife, both thrown and in close combat, though he prefers to go unseen than fight.

Personality: While Antony is normally a laid back person who is quick to make jabs, he is not one to make angry, as it is pretty sure that you will never see your things again, that is if your lucky, the unlucky never see anything again. He is as is fairly common with life long thiefs a kleptomaniac. Nothing is ever really safe from his delicate touch, except for Inquisitor Fabian's. He has a tendency to get sidetracked by the "shiny things", and will sometimes steal unnecessarily, possibly jeapordizing things. Due to his long criminal life he knows the lingo and how to walk the walk, allowing him to easily get cozy with the local underlife. He is also very full of himself, never allowing for a second the thought that he could fail cross his mind.

Background: Antony was born into a very poor family. His father worked in a factory producing goods for those that lived a life Antony could only dream of. His father would tell him of the things he helped create every day. It was this that sparked his ever burning desire to become rich, and live a life of luxury. To Antony the easiest way to get there was to steal his way up. As he began to steal, petty theft became too mundane for him, and he began stealing more and more, and from people who were not pleased with being stolen from. Antony never got caught though, and his ego swelled. Then suddenly his parents were found dead, murdered. Antony knew it was because he had stolen from the wrong person and he had been found out. His confidence shaken he hired himself to a local crime boss, and steeled his mind against failure, for if he let the thought in then surely the act would follow. He worked for only the price of the head of the man who ordered his parents killed.

How you joined: . Once that was delivered, he tried to quit. This angered his boss greatly who finally relented to one last job then he would be free. This last job turned out to be Inquisitor Fabian, when Antony found this out he knew that his boss sent him to be killed. Knowing that he would be surely killed if he refused, he decided to try anyways. Antony was nearly successful, though he was caught by a giant of a man,who he would later find out was in the employ of the Inquisitor, as he made his escape. Fabian recognized the skills that Antony had, and also saw a nobler being somewhere in there deep down, and knocked him out. When Antony awoke it was to the business end of a combat shotgun held by that same mountain of a man, Fabian asked two simple questions, Do you beleive in the God Emperor? yes. Do you wish to live? yes. Then you will follow me and obey me or your wish will not be granted. With that Antony joined Fabian, loyally stealing and getting information for the Inquisitor.


----------



## Nightlord92 (Jul 7, 2010)

Name: Gearth Madellus

Age: 40

Position: Penitent

Appearance: Gearth keeps his head shaved and proudly shows the many scars he wears. His eyes were once a shining wintry blue but after the purgation of his soul, they seemed to have withered and died and instead only show a grayish color to them. Gearth stands at average height, around 5'9. Like many penitents to the emperor, Gearth now stands with tatoos depicting his new found devotion to the emperor and prayers in High Gothic. Since repenting his heretical ways, Gearth has spent long hours retraining his body to handle itself and though a shadow of his former self physically, spiritually he has never felt stronger

Personality: Before his encounter with Inquisitor Fabian, Gearth was a arrogant, self confident man who thought the entire galaxy was his plaything. He felt nothing but disdain for the poor and downtrodden masses of humanity and only cared about himself and his fortunes. Now however, Gearth has seen the true way forward and still dispises his former hedonist life. He now has an air of purpose around him. He is very confident of himself, for if he could witness the corruption of his soul and survive the cleansing process what couldn't he do. He now holds nothing but respect for the clergymen and fellow religious followers like himself and nothing but a cold and bitter attitude towards anyone who would deal with the xenos 

Background: Gearth was born to an upper class merchantman, holding several shipping contracts throughout the sector. His father raised him to believe that if you want power, you had better be able to kill everyone else in your way and spent massive amounts of money training his son in fighting and killing. When his father passed away, Gearth inherited his family's wealth and contracts. For years on end, he spent massive amounts of imperial crowns buying more ships and upgrading his own self. Eventually, one of his friends came to him with a proposition: If he would fund an expedition towards the area where rumors persisted Eldar Maiden Worlds were, he would bring back such riches that he could buy his own sector. Greed, as it always did with him, won out and Gearth begrudingly paid a quarter of his wealth to properly fund and equip the expedition. Months upon months went by and still no news from his friend and now partner. Fearing not for his friend's life but for the vast amounts of crowns he would be losing, Gearth could do nothing but wait. After what seemed like an eternity, a relieved Gearth heard the news the small trading fleet had arrived back. Gearth personaly met his partner on the docking pad as his friend brought with him a wooden case that he said he had to show him. Moving through his palacial residence, Gearth and his partner went to his personal chambers to avoid any unwanted eyes. As promised, his trading fleet had met with one of the craftworlds that were nearby a beautiful world that his friend said were where some of the mysterious eldar lived. His friend opened up the container and showered him with alien artefacts: spirit stones, wraithbone, even a shuriken pistol along with a confusing piece of weaponry his friend told him was a rifle used by their scouts. Although he knew the vast amounts of wealth he could gain from selling all these items on the black market, Gearth felt disgusted at even looking at the alien technology. When his friend offered him to hold one of the spirit stones, Gearth slammed the container shut and told him to take it back to the ship and prepare for it to be sold.


How i came to the retinue: During the night, when Gearth was telling himself it was all worth it once he sold the hideous items, a loud crash disturbed Gearth's thoughts. Pulling out his family power sword, Gearth opened the door to the sight of a squad of storm troopers coming at him. Gearth didn't even have time to demand what they were doing before one of them had bashed his lasgun against Gearth's head. Groggily, Gearth awoke to the cold, dank, and terrifying presence of being strapped to a chair. Hours seemed to pass until a figure strode into the room. A styilised I was on his chest and Gearth felt his stomach clench when the figure adressed himself as Inquisitor Obadiah Fabian. When Gearth tried pressing his status as an aristocrat of the Imperium, the inquisitor only laughed and began interrogating him on the alien artefacts found within his ships. Stoicly, Gearth held on that the Planetary Govorner would get him out of this and later found out that he had resisted for only 3 days. The time between his torture sessions were what Gearth feared the most. The time to reflect on what he had done, to see the same alien devices again and again and feel disgust towards thm. Finally on the third day, when the Inquisitor entered the interrogation room without any implements of torture, as if he knew Gearth was broken, Gearth broke down and begged forgiveness and absolution after he told them everything he wanted to know. The inquisitor said nothing, only clapped his hands and watched as guards drug Gerth out threw him into a pool of water. Rising out, gasping for breath, Gearth looked up and saw his reflection in the mirror: a broken, scarred, tortured body. However, Gearth finally saw something inside himself for the first time: Purity. Drying his face off with a nearby towel, Gearth returned to the corridor leading to his cell and saw Fabius waiting for him outside the door. Immediately, Gearth dropped to his kneed and swore absoulte loyalty to the Inquisitor.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

This seems interesting, I'll throw up a char tomorrow.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Alright, for starters thank you Ramo and Lord of the Night for making the changes; looking much better now.


Onto the next crop of characters:

Anfo; Viktor looks interesting but I want him to be far older, PM me and we'll discuss want I want from him.

Starbuck; toss a few more years on Antony, and rather than Fabian being the one to stop him it will be Viktor who did it. Fabian can remain the one to offer the choices, but the gun was held by Viktor.

Nightlord; if your interested in joining then please go for something else; I already have a bounty hunter and former soldier I'm good on fighters at this time. If at a later date I wind up allowing more than you'll be the first to know.

Emporershand; like Nightlord, if your interested in joining then please go for something else because I have my number of 'fighters' for now and one of them clearly has you beat for the big guy position.


Also, everyone when making your characters, at this time I don't want to see an equipment or weapon section. I didn't ask for it, and a fair number of you may have been working with Fabian for some time so you can wind up with access to a larger array of weapons (or whatever I choose to do.)


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

*Name:* Jerico Tobias aka Tobias Jerico aka 'that little bastard'

*Position: *Pilot
*
Age:* 33

*Appearance:* Jerico stands at a fairly average 5'11" with an athletic frame and weighing in at 178lbs. 
Messy, lightly-curled, dusty brown hair that has a life of it's own dominates his scalp, and day old stubble seems to cover his cheeks no matter how much time he spends brushing his hair or shaving, respectively. His features could be considered average in nearly every way from his hazel eyes to his once broken nose except for when he smiles his lop-sided, crooked grin and suddenly his whole persona seems to be bursting with a roguish delight and attractiveness.

*Personality:* Jerico is the epitome of a sarcastic and flippant motor mouth, he has no sense of propriety which coupled with his quick wit and almost eidetic memory has left more than one opponent gaping in astonishment whilst Jerico makes himself scarce. He has little to no principles beyond his own sense of self-gratification, he looks down on the religious and any overt "throne botherers" can expect to be on the receiving end of a mountain of derision- unless of course it's Tobias' intention to make a good impression where he'll happily lie and even if presented with this hypocrisy continue to lie relying on the inevitable confusion to, again, make himself scarce.

* Background:* Born and raised in the under-hive of Necromunda Jerico was involved in crime from an early age running with the juvie gangs...or at least that's one of the tales Jerico Tobias likes to tell, of course he could also decide on the time when he was a Grox herder who just wanted to be a musak star and ran away from his abusive father, or maybe the bastard son of a Sector Governor (a personal favourite for use with the ladies). 

In truth his origins are not as interesting as he makes out; the son of a mediocre sub-orbit pilot- though he himself has a rare talent with all things that fly- he let his mouth talk him into one too many scrapes and his family disowned him at the age of 18, with no where to go he retreated to the under belly of Hive Primus on Farantine and he honed his talents at dishonesty, and haphazard piloting until eventually he scammed the wrong gang boss and was offered a choice, work for the gang or see if he could breathe underwater with a slit throat...unsurprisingly Jerico chose the former and years he worked as a pilot, smuggling the gang's contraband by aircraft, shuttle, or skimmer.

After years of working for the same small minded men, Tobias decided to become a freelance agent, admittedly without telling his then employer, and to ensure that no hard feelings would arise he tried selling out his boss to the local Enforcers. Things did not go according to plan, instead of the Enforcer's arresting his employer they attempted to capture him and with his boss alerted to his attempted double-cross Jerico Tobias is in trouble with both sides of the law.

*How did you become part of the retinue: *On the run from the law and lawless a man of Jerico's talents needed his own shuttle or high-altitude skimmer so without the capital to purchase one he attempted to steal one- a hazard that was his undoing when said shuttle belonged to the Inquisition...luckily even Agents of the Throne are not immune to fast talk and out right lying. Amused by the flippancy of the rogue and seeing the advantage of such a quick witted liar and pilot the Inquisitor approved Jerico's addition to his retinue.

[OOC: no idea if that's what you're looking for, but I hope it's good enough. Edit- now he's a roguish pilot]


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Thats actually pretty good Baron, but a merc is one of the fighter types and I just told two other people no for fighters. I'm not looking for them at this time; there are other types out there (except for a psyker, already getting one of those.)

Maybe make an interrogator or something? There are a lot of positions that can be filled; interrogator, a pilot, preacher, fanatic, savant, munitorium clerk, and probably a number of other things.

Also, for whatever background you come up with try to keep the location near Ultima Segmentum. Fabian has been all over the sector and to some area's just outside of it.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Not fully sure yet but ill maybe post a Psyker or Blank character didnt decide yet. please dont shout at me for participating in tons of RPs


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

ok i want in but i dont exactly know what class my character would fall under. i want to make a CIA-ish type, very good at persuasion, talking, making deals, weaving webs of lies and has absolutely no shame or remorse whatsoever......and of course a good shot (has to be able to protect himself). let me know what kind of class he would be Reever and ill get a sheet up for you


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Let me just say this right now: wow.

There are twelve character slots for this, and we have at least fourteen members looking to join in some form or another. So believe me when I say this is gonna be tough.

By the way, thats fourteen members and recruitment has been up for less than eight hours. (Some six and a half I think)


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

what can you do, you are a good gm ^^
BTW you never answered me about the PM I sent you, what do you think about it?


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Name: Raphael Kontos.

Position: Rogue Trader.

Age: 152. However due to the use of juvenat devices he appears much younger (30ish.)

Appearance: Kontos is a tall, wiry figure. His skin is obsidian and his braided hair is silver, contrasting heavily against one another. A single braided beard falls from his chin heavily, a golden ring wrapped upon the bottom, appearing to pull his jaw down tightly. His face appears strained and the skin is tight to the bone, giving him a lean, wolfish appearance. His shoulders, despite his thin appearance, are surprisingly wide and draped in a cloak of azure, held in place by bronze epaulettes. Upon his right hand, his fingers are tattooed exquisitely so that they weave up around his right wrist, forming some-form of irremovable glove. 

He tends to wear a tight fitting crimson bodysuit with diagonal emerald dashes that reveals his musculature easily. As aforementioned he also wears a azure cloak of fine fur and will wrap this around him if he becomes annoyed. His jackboots are bulled to perfection and provide a smooth, glassy surface to his otherwise dulled clothes. He also wears a rather prestigious metal belt, an ancient family heirloom which bears their sigil, a eleven pointed sun within the jaws of a Terran Lion. While this is for looks rather than providing any actual service, it shows perfectly how old the Kontos (Or it's original name..) bloodline actually is.

Personality: Kontos is a surprisingly kind figure. Despite his brooding appearance he is warm towards most people, although if he dislikes someone, he will not hide his feelings. He can be a calculating fellow and due to his vast knowledge of the stars and planets, he is a valuable figure to anyone who might need him.

Personality: With great wealth, most would understand that a rather large abundance arrogance comes in the form of a side platter. Kontos is, however, somewhat of a sly dog. His initial appearance makes many believe he is a coward, this however, is far from true. He is brave and can keep his cool during the worst of situations however, but there is being brave and there is being foolish. If the odds are stacked towards him he will not risk death but will rather retreat to fight another day. During times he can be both an annoyance and a Godsend, although the former may shine through more often than the latter.

Background: Raphael Kontos was born to a superfluously rich family. His father was recently deceased and left only Raphael as an heir, however due to him being but a babe, his uncle took over the Kontos Dynasty. He grew up under the tutelage of his uncle who taught him every aspect of Rogue Trading, beating every shipping route and dozens of worlds in the Ultima Segmentum into his mind. Raphael grew a grudging respect for his uncle and soon looked up to him as more of a father than anyone else possibly could be. By the time Raphael was just twenty-five he was already commanding the vessel, _The Regent_. 

During the first few years he traveled without a cause, bolstering his crew greatly. His riches filled entire holds of the Sturmwind and slowly the Kontos name became one which was well known amongst the Ultima Segmentum. His wealth and fame was to be his downfall however. Kontos gained many enemies within and without the Segmentum, some of which were powerful. The most prominent of these was a fellow Rogue Trader, Malcharik Vexian. While the _The Regent_ was docked over a lifeless world, the fleets of Vexian left the Warp and proceeded to bombard the ship with countless volleys. 

His family were also targeted by Vexian and both his sister and uncle were murdered ruthlessly. The _The Regent_ did however manage to limp into the cloud-clad atmosphere of the world. Vexian ordered his battleship, a vast city within the void, to follow the _The Regent_ and destroy it. Using his cunning, Kontos kept high and managed to slip above the enemy vessel. Using the few remaining torpedoes which his family owned, Kontos bombarded the superstructure of the ship into flame and ash and in the process killed Vexian and his entire command. 

Without a commander, the vessels which had accompanied Vexian on his attack fled to all corners of the Imperium, fearful of the repercussions which their foolhardy lord had gifted to them. Yet the _The Regent_ was heavily damaged and the majority of the Kontos Dynasty laid dead upon various worlds, their ships shattered. Alone, Raphael Kontos ordered the vessel to the nearest shipyards. A three year repair took place where many of his crew left for other Rogue Traders or joined paramilitary organizations which governed many worlds along the Fringe of the Ultima Segmentum. 

When this was over, Raphael returned to traveling the stars and soon his name was once again known. He had but a skeleton crew however and thus the _The Regent_ ran on minimum systems and forever lessening partnerships had become scarce. Only the most dog loyal of his followers remained after another year and the original crew of 3000 had dropped to a mere 927. He soon turned to employing mind-wiped criminals to his crew, ones which could barely function unless ordered. These, were, however problematic and because of this Kontos sold them off to another buyer. 

How did you become part of the Retinue: It was not long after this, when Kontos was still relative young (34/5) that he came into contact with Inquisitor Obadiah Fabian. A Jokaero population had sprung up just beyond the Fringe and the Inquisition had called for it to be investigated. However, Fabian was having trouble with the locating of a Rogue Trader who was willing to take him and his Retinue past the boundaries. In desperate need for help, Kontos volunteered the _The Regent_ and its’ crew to this cause. The troubled navigating in Blind Space bought Kontos some respect in the eyes of Fabian when the Rogue Trader refused to return and continued to push further.

When they reached the Jokaero world a bombardment was ordered when the Investigatory force realised that the world was fully taken by the Xenos. This was the beginning of a partnership and since then, both have worked closely together on hundreds of occasions.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Name: William Tolus

Age: 50

Position: Acrobat/Infiltrator

Appearance: About six feet tall and of average build for a middle aged man William has no real striking features to mark him out amongst a crowd. He has slicked back grey/white hair, high cheekbones and a strong jawline, all of which is accentuated by his silvery grey eyes. The only noticeable out of the ordinary feature on his face is a small scar that starts on his left cheekbone and stops at his mouth.

Personality: Very likable and friendly and not to mention charismatic, those that he commands would follow him to the burning hells and back if he but asked them. What most dont know is how good he is at manipulating others and lying, his infectious personality allowing him to worm his way into thier minds, a compliment here a pat on the back there and he soon has them in his pocket. He is a natural business man and has absolutely no shame or remorse when it comes to his job, and while he does use torture at points in his missions he most often has been known to use his powers of talk and persuasion to get the information he needs before putting a bullet between the person's eyes.

Backround: William had been born on a Hive planet that had been rife with corruption and gang activity. His parents were low life workers who worked 12 hour shifts in the lower habs and he often had a lot of time to himself when he was a child, the ever present fear that his parents might not make it home always haunting his dreams. When he had gotten old enough to fend for himself he was fairly skinny and had absolutely no self defense training whatsoever, and so his first couple of encounters ended with broken bones and a bloody nose. It was these encounters with not only the gangs, but also the corrupt Arbites, that brought out his abilities in manipulation and lying. He was a naturally likable person and all he really needed was one man to protect him should he not be able to sway his attackers, he found this man in a beat up left for dead ganger, nicknamed Shark, that he found not too far from where he was living. After nursing him back to health the Shark swore his life to William and the two hit it off immediately, William often able to talk his way into the gangs before they disappeared with a fair amount of cash. Soon the two of them decided to take their plans to the Arbites and help bring them down, maybe grab some nice weapons to sell in the black market, or even to the gangs themselves.

It was now that William and Shark had been found by an Inquisitor who had been called to the planet on the orders of squashing a heretical uprising. William and Shark had gotten caught in the cleansing but for whatever reason when they had finally been captured the Interrogator had simply brought them before the Inquisitor, he had told them that he was in need of someone adept at infiltrating groups and being able to disrupt them and give him information that he needed. The two of them signed up immediately, more out of fear of being killed then any righteous feeling inside their bellies, the Emperor had seen to it that they had another chance and they weren't going to fuck it up. 

Most of the missions he had been sent on had had him take out gangs or cults from the inside. He would approach them with a business opportunity, or something of that sort, his natural charisma and infectious personality infecting those around him, and he would be let in. Once inside he would worm his fingers into every aspect of the said organization until he had almost full control, it was at this time that the Inquisitor would send his retinue in the clean house, the organization not knowing what hit them until it was too late.

William was picked up by Fabian many years ago when he was operating on an agri-world infiltrating a Cult of Slaanesh. During his stay there his Inquisitor was killed by an uprising on the Hive world he was residing on, and so he was stuck on the planet with the few men he had with him and his mission still left unfinished. Fabian had come across William's cell when he had picked up the information about the cult and had headed to the agri-world to quell it, and during the mission William had grown to respect Fabian, and after it was over asked to join his retinue. He is an unbelievable shot with a pistol and over the years has honed his body to the extreme so that he could traverse whatever dangers with the utmost endurance. While he is by no means the strongest fighter in Fabian's retinue he has had some hand to hand training, enough to get him out of a tight spot should he need it, but he rarely ever uses it and so has become a bit rusty. He is extremely agile and flexible, something he uses when "persuading" his women targets, and knows that more often then not in his line of work that he will be running through tight and enclosed spaces and that anything that can up his chance at getting free is good with him. He has gained quite of a reputation because of his ability to twist anyone he wanted to do what he told them, the aftermath of a cult cleansing or gang eradication leaving a few survivors who were always blabbering about a silver eyed man with a quick wit, sharp tongue and a deadeye who had always somehow managed to brainwash their leaders before mysteriously disappearing just before the Emperor's Inquisition descended upon them.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

*Name:* Evander Sarkadian

*Age:* 32

*Role: *Interrogator *Appearance:* Evander is of average height at a 5'8", though his thick build belies this. He has brown hair and eyes, along with a block of a face that seems all corners. His skin tone is fairly pale, though he has acquired a minor tan from the sun of some of the worlds he's been to. He regularly trains himself physically, resulting in somewhat muscled physique.

*Personality:* Evander is, ironically enough a calm and reserved person, despite his physique and appearance. He takes misfortune with a joke or a quip, and is hard to anger. He is motivated into his job by fear of what the Chaos powers can do to mankind, something he has seen firsthand. He wants none to fall prey to Chaos, and feels sorry for those that do, although he knows this is too soft a view on them.
*
Background:* Evander was recruited for the Ordo as a child in one of the Hive-Cities of Perpetrus. There, he had led a small gang of other children, who had outwitted the authorities on several occasions, pulling pranks on them, until Inquisitor Fabian discovered their hideout while on the lookout for clues to a heretical gathering. Seeing the intellect and skill the young child had shown, the Inquisitor brought the child along with him. Against the Inquisitors intentions, Evander helped uncover the mystery, though he got a long look at how harmful Chaos could be to a person. Since, he has been training as an acolyte, recently gaining the title of Interrogator. 

*How did you become part of the retinue: *Evander has been training under Inquisitor Fabian since he was a child, slowly making himself a more and more useful member of the team.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Alright so lets go through this current crop:

Nightlord, tack a few more years on the guys and we should be good.

Spikey; lets tone that multiple mindset down a little, otherwise looking pretty good as well.

Dark Angel; you and I have spoken a bit about your character, which is partly an explanation about the lack of background. You and I will talk about him either in chat or via PM.

Vilhelm; no, we are not copping out on stuff in the character sheet, especially in the name and age department. Even if the other characters aren't gonna know this stuff, I want it in the character sheet. Gonna be going with Evander for interrogator, so if your still interested please go with something else.

Jackal; Evander can be a bit older, but you get free reign on that one. Bit more on what he looks like, like skin colour. As for how he came to be a member of the group, lets go with Fabian being the one who came upon him originally, saw something more on the boy, took him, and trained him.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

fixed him up a bit reever, gave him a def age and name, hope he isn't too old


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

I've been looking through this thread and there isn't a preacher yet...however as you said there are 14 people with only 12 slots open...so...is there a spot or are you just evening the 14 out into different roles?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Might be room, depends who gets a character in that I find myself liking. Not to possibly dishearten some people, but not everyone who's looking to join will be getting in (if that wasn't already obvious.)

I have to choose who's in and out, so why not take the ones I like right?


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Well then I'll throw my name into the hat then xD

Name: Michael Crypt

Role: Preacher

Age: 44

Appearence: Michael is an extremely large man weighing roughly 250 lb. he has brown hair that has grown to his neck and he decided to keep it that length. Also he has brown eyes that burn with Pious fury. he wears large white robes that seem to use enough fabric to be used as a sail for a small boat. Michael is also extremely tall standing at 6'9", and despite his appearance he is not completely fat and actually most of weight has come from muscle, which he uses in his favour by literally _throwing_ his weight around. Also as people can't see but most of Michael's body is completely scarred and burned below the neck. (You know Pontius Preed from Redemption Corps? yeah basically I ripped off his appearance as he is one of my favorite characters now)

Personality: Though grim when violence is at hand, Michael has been known to be a joking figure around others however it is a very sarcastic and dark humour. He has been known to have men bristling with faith before battle, but on the other end his grimness can also destroy the morale the men around him.

Background: As a child Michael attended church every day and had lengthy discussions with Preacher Benedict. Growing up in such a small town in a agriworld he was poor and only the cult could bring him solace, so one day he asked Benedict to take him on as an acloyte, and after many years of training began his own flock. The third year into his life as a full preacher Michael travelled to a hive world to start a new parish, but his welcome was hostile and a gang of under-hivers set up a trap which landed Michael in a vat of acid, severely burning him and ultimately killing his outer nerves. In the end though even on that planet he had civilians smiling brightly as they left his church...however when he was sent to the battle field to bolster the guardsmen against the enemies of the Imperium he has been known to break just as many men's moral that he does bolster.

How did you become part of the retinue: During a long campaign with the newly discovered Tau, the squad that he was attached to worked jointly with Inquisitor Fabian and his retinue. During the last conflict of the campaign the preacher had tackled a battlesuit that was targeting the inquisitor, and crushed the operator under his weight while taking a shot to the stomach, which he didn't even realize happened until a medicae trooper came over to heal him. Afterwards the Inquisitor decided to allow the preacher into his retinue due to his resiliency. (hope that this is slightly realistic, although seeing that Baron and yourself are fluff-god incarnates I'm pretty sure something is amiss and I'll change it)


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I've altered Jerico a bit so his entry focus' more on his abilities as a pilot rather than a conman/swindler etc. He's still a habitual liar and has no sense of decorum but beyond the ability to 'hotwire' aircraft I've abandoned his overtly thieving ways.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

wow, damn, ok, I'll fix him up.

Oh and congrats darkreveer, your threads a smash it, ahahah:biggrin:


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Ok darkreveer, check this out, now he's a hacker. HACK< HACK <HACK:so_happy:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

darkreever said:


> :laugh:
> Kidding, another interesting character there


What is this...praise? No no, must be some sort of mistake...

Sorry I couldn't edit earlier, but wow suddenly your RP is full to bursting. Anyway, I've aged him by about twenty years (tee hee he's not gonna be pleased) made the Iron Gauntlet a lot more rusted and old, and added some fluff as to how it was found and explaining why it's ancient, and also added a little bit about what Torek has done from 25 till 45 (not really that much, but just a general overlay) whilst also explaining his lack of love-life.

I've left the equipment, but just in brackets; just for my personal reference about the Iron Gauntlet. I'll delete his knife and pistol if you want, but the Iron Gauntlet is sorta... a defining feature, it's practically melded to his skin.


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Yo, I’ve got slack time at work and training for a while, so I will be able to post regularly. 
I’m like the 300th person to post up a character, but this looks really good. There’s some really good characters in here, so it doesn’t look too good for me though.



Name: Fyodor Bezdushov (Bez means ‘without’ and dusha means ‘soul’)

Age: 19

Position: Blank

Appearence: Although naturally tall (6’) and skinny, Bezdushov looses his advantage of height from a habit of lazily hunching his back. His face is weather beaten, bruised and coarse yet his droopy eyes still retain a glimmer of a youth, curious about the world and still searching for childish mischief to make. His blonde-brown hair cut very short and his solid, grim Valhallan face is clean shaven and tidy. Wearing civilian clothes over his scarred body, he still wears the dark grey Valhallan great coat of his regiment, with company insignia.

Personality: Bezdushov understands his place among the chain of command, having been brought up in a severe culture of deference and although used to it, he pretends to be in more pain than he really is while being beaten. A natural Valhallan, Fyodor is stubborn, grim and lazy in his duties, carrying them out relentlessly and with determination, albeit without much enthusiasm. Closed off and cold to outsiders, Bezdushov is very warm and cheerful around his own, even to those he doesn‘t like. Religious, he wears his Aquila around his neck and with a burning pride would rather die, stubbornly and worthlessly, than remove it. As well as that, he loves to sing his regimental ballads of soldiers and warriors who fought unwaveringly and died, surrounded and outnumbered. Still young, a childish interest in weapons and games emerges from under his iron exterior, even though he’d been fighting Orks since he was conscripted at 14. Fyodor does not smoke and he hates alcohol, although he can outdrink even the adults of Valhalla. A tendency to survive horrible wounds, Fyodor developed a strong pride for humanity and a die-hard will.

Background: Born on Valhalla in a large orphanage, Bezdushov was not eagerly liked by both children and adults and was beaten regularly, resulting in many damaged ribs, bones and muscles. Nobody knew why they disliked him, they just did and happy to be spared the torment, they beat him instead. He would often hide in a store room at night to avoid punishment from his room mates but was usually found out because of his crying. At six years old, Fyodor learnt to not cry and stored his despair, which sometimes turned to rage and got him more beatings. Ten years old, he learnt to contain his rage but began seeing everything apathetically, this did not decrease his beatings.

Three years later, the Orphanage, which was close to the front line, was breached by invading Orks who mercilessly massacred everyone they came across. Bezdushov, who had only just been beaten almost to death for not cleaning the rooms, lay bloody and mangled on the ground during the attack and was thought to be already dead by the Orks, who cut through everyone else in the orphanage. An advancing regiment cleared the Orks from the buildings the next day, and finding a single, bloody and near death survivor, mistook his wounds for those achieved in battle. Awarded with a Valhallan Order of Courage 3rd Class, Fyodor was conscripted into the Valhallan PDF.


Four years of relentless and constant fighting ensued for Bezdushov as he was thrown into Ork fire again and again. An unnatural toughness (possibly from being beaten so much), Bezdushov suffered and survived many wounds time and time again. Defending his trench, Fyodor’s company was wiped out and he lay, riddled with bullets until an Imperial Guard unit counter attacked an re-took the trench. Fyodor was evacuated by the Imperial regiment and taken to a hospital where his details were mixed up and upon his recovery he found himself in the Imperial Guard and on his way off world heading Emperor knows where.



How did you become part of the retinue: Travelling on the ship, an Inquisitor on board, the Guard were nervous and slightly paranoid. 

During the flight, an anomaly occurred in the ship, mutating those around it, driving them insane and transforming their bodies. The Inquisitor, prepared for Warp anomalies, burst into the infected room, chanting the Emperor’s litanies and armed with proper equipment. Before him, he saw the servants of the Emperor, tearing themselves to apart, except for a single Valhallan Guardsman who remained unaffected. Terrified out of his wits, the Guardsmen stood atop machinery, desperately swinging his lasgun at the oncoming possessed and screaming at them. Fabian understood instantly; a Blank. A Blank with an almost undetectable aura, but a Blank none the less. 

Arriving at their destination, the Inquisitor offered Bezdushov a position among his retinue which the young Guardsmen accepted eagerly.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Vilhelm; you should be getting a PM from me now/soon about your character

hippypancake; lets definitely make him thinner, 250kg is 550lbs and there is no way something that big will be of much use to the group. He can't possibly be very agile or have much energy. Toss him down to 250lb max, maybe stick to something a little above 200. That and pack a few more years on him. 

In regards to how he came to be part of the retinue, the Tau have only just been discovered at this time, things have not turned to fighting yet. Consider having him present with one of the armed forces present during one of the meetings with the Tau, Fabian being present for it.


With that, I have a full group. Stillios, Emporershand, Horn, Flerden, and Komanko I'm sorry but I cannot take everyone. I mean look at this, thats not less than five people I have to turn away with twelve people in, there are others who expressed interest. (I ended up with no less than twenty or so people. Jeez where were you lot when I was doing the eight winds here on Heresy?)



Now, for the rest of you; I honestly did not expect this thing to fill up as fast as it did and have no intention of starting things for at least five or six days if not a week. (That being because there is still some work I want to do on the plot.) In the next day or so people should be expecting a PM from me, what its about you'll see; and for those of you who have not yet, make sure to make those changes to your characters.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

darkreever said:


> With that, I have a full group. Stillios, Emporershand, Horn, Flerden, and Komanko I'm sorry but I cannot take everyone.


Umm, surely you forget me in that sentence?


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Damnit, just missed it. Well, I should probably be concentrating on my own RP anyway...this does look to be yet another great one, by the way! Best of luck!

Scathainn :victory:

EDIT: And I spy a Darvaleth...get in my RP, damnit! :laugh: I kid, I kid.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for that Scathainn, and no Darvaleth I do believe your in.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

darkreever said:


> and no Darvaleth I do believe your in.


To remember this day, the day that goes down in history, I will sig the above quote.

Now poor Sorek will have to endure your various tortures instead of me! Yipee! :grin:


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

darkreever said:


> hippypancake; lets definitely make him thinner, 250kg is 550lbs and there is no way something that big will be of much use to the group. He can't possibly be very agile or have much energy. Toss him down to 250lb max, maybe stick to something a little above 200. That and pack a few more years on him.


Made him 270 since I wanted him to be a little robust as he uses his weight as an advantage. Being at 280 lbs myself I swear to that a 270 lb. man can have the same amount of energy and stamina than a 170 lb. man, but if needed I don't mind putting him down to 250 if you really want it that big he's suppose to be really tall...fuck I didn't put that into the post. Also I added a little back story and feature he has since I enjoyed the Redemption Corps book although I can take it out if needed


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

hey darkreveer, I'm probably not going to be able to continue with this one, both because I'm not too good at Inquisitor stuff and I don't have the time. I'll withdraw my post, sorry about that

But good luck, looks like its going to be quite successful


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm sorry but do you not bother to read any of the other posts in a given thread?

The thing is filled, I had to make choices and sadly you did not get in. There is no going on because your not going at all. I said that in my last post, which makes your post rather confusing if you see what I mean.


Hippy, lets shave a little bit more off, I leave the actual amount to you.


Now lets get a look at the crew in rainbow format:

1. Anfo as Viktor Kornel - ex-soldier
2. Dark Angel as Raphael Kontos - rogue trader
3. Jackal as Evander Sarkadian - interrogator
4. Vilhelm as William Tolus - infiltrator
5. Lord of the Night as Daedalus Yekunian - magos
6. Boc as Halvador Sytari - medic
7. Nightlord as Gearth Madellus - penitent
8. Baron Spikey as Jerico Tobias - pilot
9. hippypancake as Michael Crypt - preacher
10. Ramo as Darren Sicamore - bounty hunter
11. Starbuck as Antony Enzo - thief
12. Darvaleth as Torek Karchenfeinder - detective


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

ok 250 it is xD


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

oooopppss, yeah, I kinda didn't, my bad:scratchhead:. I can't do it, thats all I'm saying.


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Haha, no I expected that, since there are so many good characters, and earlier entrees. I just had to post up a character and try though, since Inquisitorial Retinue RPs are my favourite, and your a bloody great GM.

If a spot does happen to open (I doubt anyone would leave though), I'd be thrilled, excited and bloody happy to fill that spot. 

This does look really good, and I'll be following it anyway.

Cheers.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Just a thought- could people post their character's name in the title of their post (as in the little bar above the post), just for a while till I/we get used to which member is who in the retinue.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Alright, I'll begin doing that. Would it also help if I made it colored according to Reever's post accepting our characters?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Well I dont think you have to go that far, I just find it difficult to put characters to members is all- I wish we could take all the Character Profiles posted in this thread and put them into one thread with just the profiles, make it easier to scan through them.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Perhaps just a summary post with all the profiles here? Large text used for usernames, then bam, you have all the characters in one spot, easy to find.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Halvado Sytari / Boc
Torek Karchenfeinder / Farseer
Darren Sicamore / Lord Ramo
Daedalus Yekunian / Lord of the Night
Viktor Kornel / Anfo
Antony Enzo / Starbuck
Gearth Madellus / Nightlord
Jerico Tobias aka Tobias Jerico aka 'that little bastard' / Baron Spikey
Raphael Kontos / Dark Angel
William Tolus / Black Apostle Vilhelm
Evander Sarkadian / Masked Jackal
Michael Crypt / Hippy Pancake

That better?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Halvador Sytari / Boc

Torek Karchenfeinder / Farseer Darvaleth

Darren Sicamore / Lord Ramo

Daedalus Yekunian / Lord of the Night

Viktor Kornel / Anfo

Antony Enzo / Starbuck

Gearth Madellus / Nightlord92

Jerico Tobias / Baron Spikey

Raphael Kontos / dark angel

William Tolus / BlackApostleVilhelm

Evander Sarkadian / Masked Jackal

Michael Crypt / hippypancake

I upgraded your idea Masked Jackal/hippypancake so each link takes you directly to the post- your version didn't work for me hippypancake as I view threads differently than most of you, I have it set at 40 posts per page.

Edit: I found out how to do it so each link takes you to the character post and only brings up that post, none of the rest of the thread.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

wow thats pretty fucking epic xD


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I put up a thread showing how it's done: Single Post Links


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Just a note for Viktor and Micheal, you won't find the body at the villa as it is currently in the morgue. Half the group was sent to the scene itself while the other half went to examine the body.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Just thought I'd pipe up because this is a pet peeve, being my name as well, but Michael is spelt 'ae' not 'ea'- the character has the correct spelling, I demand that you stop desecrating my name american


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> Just thought I'd pipe up because this is a pet peeve, being my name as well, but Michael is spelt 'ae' not 'ea'- the character has the correct spelling, I demand that you stop desecrating my name american


oi it's my name too xD I spell it Michael

@reever

fuck just realized that fixed it I think



EDIT: So I don't think we are going to get anymore info out of our NPC Are you going to set up the crime scene for us or do you want us to use our imaginations?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I think it's just Farseer Darvaleth, sorry-Torek who needs to post.

I don't know if we can go further in the bar without provoking a fight and I don't want to god mod anyones character by starting it, really.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Funny enough, you lot are all about as far as you can go at this time. I'm more or less doing things on my schedule here, so as to never be rushed and potentially ruining things in game for anyone. The plan is to have an update up for you all tomorrow, see where things go from there.

And at the rate of things, gods know we might finish this RP before winter hits the bulk of the states here in the US.:laugh:


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

it is moving pretty fast which is really funny it'll probably slow down when school starts...actually I can promise that xD


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah but you've posted 3 times within 24 hrs so if you slow down to 1 post every 48 hrs I imagine that'll still be fine :wink:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

And to be honest thats fine with me; three or four day gaps between updates are good. You have to many to often and you run the risk of potentially leaving someone behind. To few to far between and you risk losing people from lack of interest. Gotta find that middle ground; and me personally I find that at the start four days is not half bad. Once you know who the core group is, the ones who are likely to be in it till the end, thats when you can ease off and maybe see it as five days or six.

With The Claw, the core players are there, they aren't leaving till its over. So no matter how long it takes I know I can take my sweet ass time until everyone has got something in. We'll get to that point here in due time I am sure; though if people wouldn't mind surprising me, having all twelve of you become core players seeing this to the end would be awesome.

Also for those of you interested; Vaz has started recruiting for what seems to be an interesting RP set in the fantasy realm. If anything give The Last Bastion a perusing, who knows maybe you'll find it to your liking and give him a hand by joining up.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> Yeah but you've posted 3 times within 24 hrs so if you slow down to 1 post every 48 hrs I imagine that'll still be fine :wink:


nah its more to 1 per 24 hours as I don't sleep til 12 a clock minimum so I go on the comp from 9 to 12


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi, sorry I've been away, I did PM darkreever, but my internet is notoriously awful so perhaps it didn't get through.

I will post right away!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

No, I believe I've mention of it once or twice in this thread.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh, ok. Anywho, I'm almost finished writing up my post. (Hurrah multiple tabs!)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

As a general note for everyone; you obviously did not get to this planet in a day. Its on the outskirts of Imperial space, weeks from other locations; so its safe to say that while some of you are newer to the group. (Some have been with Fabian for twenty five or more years, and some only ten or fewer.)

Its safe to assume you all know each other to some degree, this includes how you came to be with the group.


Also Darvaleth, I do believe it is safe to assume Selina Bendig is a woman and not a man.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Selina Bendig? What am I missing?! Sorry if it's plain obvious or if I have ignored something; I just got back and am slightly out of sorts. (French still running through my brain.)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Read the whole post/update and not just the part pertaining only to you. I made mention of the victim you four are checking out in Jackcrest when Viktor and Michael made it to the villa.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Quick question, as I move along in the inspection of the body. Are there any specific details from the ritualistic nature of the murder that you want me to notice (other than the missing bones) or would you like me to wing it and let my imagination run wild?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

For the most part we will see, in my update at some point today we will be going over the body; there are general things that you'll obviously find and maybe some not so general things only a surgeon or doctor might notice.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh, I'm sorry. I did read over the whole update, as I enjoy the fiction, but I must have been careless. I apologise, and will edit my post accordingly.

EDIT: I didn't actually say the body was a man or a woman... did I?

EDIT2: I stand corrected.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey dark, are you still accepting characters?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Right, I know I said an update today but errands and then a call to the bar were just to good to pass up. (Do several errands for a friend, he picks up my tab, within reason, at the bar.) So twenty four hour hold on that while I sleep tonight off a little.

Now you guys have been doing great, but there is a problem; your all running on fumes here in regards to what you can do from whats been given in the update. If your not careful, you'll start to run into god modding territory and lets not get started on my feelings with that.

So when I get up an update will be the first, or second thing I do (depending on if The Claw gets updated first or not. Seniority after all.)


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I didn't know if I was supposed to capture the target or not so thats why I've left it with us both unconcious- it's a race to see who gets to us first.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

I think myself and Anfo are as far as we can get with our update


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Just some personal thoughts here, for everyone to see 

The posting rate, is abnormal. The update has been up for what? 20-24 hours tops? And already nearly everyone has posted. I don't mean to sound like a prick, but I think it should slow down a bit, the fact that everyone will post and then want an update isn't very fair on Darkreever in all honesty 

I'm going to take my time posting; I am not going to rush with Raphael anytime soon..


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Things will slow down in a couple days, school starts up. :\


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

that's right also he can tell us that an update will be in a week and all would be good with me I was just informing him that we were as far as we can


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

dark angel said:


> Just some personal thoughts here, for everyone to see
> 
> The posting rate, is abnormal. The update has been up for what? 20-24 hours tops? And already nearly everyone has posted. I don't mean to sound like a prick, but I think it should slow down a bit, the fact that everyone will post and then want an update isn't very fair on Darkreever in all honesty
> 
> I'm going to take my time posting; I am not going to rush with Raphael anytime soon..


Are you seriously hectoring us for being enthusiastic with this RP?

Bad da, bad :nono:


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

well I think that is the bonus of being darkreever he doesn't have to worry about us leaving the RP due to inactivness as he is known to be a good DM


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

No! I'm not doing anything of the sort, Baron. What I wanted to get through was: Most RP's tend to eat away through the pages at a fast pace, and then slow down and keep doing so until they die. I think that it would be best for us if we went about this slower, like the way the Claw works, rather than wearing out an update in less than a day. Nevertheless, expect a post from me later today or at the latest, tomorow.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

My apologies for being slow with this update, I've been hard-pressed to actually finish my comp entry. I'll get it up tonight!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Come on darkreever I'm getting twitchy for my next fix of this RP :biggrin:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

It's probably because school's hit. Everything is going slower now.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Wanted to remind everybody, still waiting on more than half the players to post before they can see another update.


If I saw right the other day, Darvaleth may be a bit MIA but that still leaves posts for Antony, Gearth, Jerico, Viktor, Crypt, and Halvador.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 6, 2010)

posted. sorry about the delay, college has been intense lol.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

sorry school hit me like a mother fucker. Also I thought that I would need to wait until Viktor posts


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I'll get a post up tonight. My laptop recently committed suicide so my internet accessibility has been shot, however I conned someone out of their spare so I'll be more active once again.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

So, we gonna see any posts from Halvador, Torek, Viktor, and Crypt anytime soon? The rest of you expect an update at some time tomorrow; you four, well I really would like to see something soon..


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

I don't know what to post about the servitor I was hoping to wait for Viktor's post


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 6, 2010)

So guys do i take the throw??


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Considering what's going on, it wouldn't be safe, but it would be our only bet if my probably paranoid speculations about the arbites being part of a big conspiracy are right, then it's our only choice. Regardless, if nothing happens then Evander will reveal himself as a servant of the Inquisition.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

I think you're going to have to count me out on this RP Dark sorry but I guess 4 AP classes along with Running Start means HOLY FUCK I HAVE PILES OF HOMEWORK


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Depending on what becomes of the others in your group thats fine; I might be able to hold him over as someone in the background. If such a time arises that you feel able to return, it would then be only a little effort to work you in.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

I must say that unfortunately I simply do not have the time available to run be part of 4 RPs at once. Schoolwork has hit me very hard, and each day I simply slog through work then fall asleep. I'm very sorry to see this, what looks like a brilliant RP, and be un-able to partake; but I'm stretched too thin. I may return, should I find an end to this infinite mountain of essays; but for now, darkreever, I'm going to have to sit this one out. Again, I apologise.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I shall with great certainty get my post up tomorrow morning (GMT) I would do it tonight but I'm going out in less than an hour, and I wish for some sustenance before I do and when I get back I'll be drunk and no one wants to 

'"I fucking love you guys" fhusdhjguasdfhsfhg' as a Jerico post.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I really don't want this to end so anyone who hasn't posted...please post :read:


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> I really don't want this to end so anyone who hasn't posted...please post :read:


Just a note, when was the last time that this worked for anyone?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

komanko said:


> Just a note, when was the last time that this worked for anyone?


This time? I'm optimistic that my awesomeness will some how keep this RP going.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Then you will have to leave, awesome, but with no results


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

So we're just waiting for Starbuck to make his post before we can continue right?

But since he hasn't been online since early October can we progress without him?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah I'm going to be updating soon, the US holiday and preparing to go back up to school have both sidetracked a few things. If I don't have the update up by Wednesday night, then it'll be a good idea to prod me a little to get my ass in gear. I think we are actually waiting on two or three people, some of which have not posted in some time and others who have not been on Heresy in some time.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Even though I've been a rather slow poster, it'll most certainly be nice to bothsee where this is going and maybe link up with some of the other players


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Even though I've been a rather slow poster, it'll most certainly be nice to bothsee where this is going and maybe link up with some of the other players


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

You get a pass on slow posting Boc, you've kind of got a good reason for being tardy with your character posts :biggrin:
(Tardy as in late, not retarded- just in case some smart alec posts otherwise...)

I'm looking forwards to everyone gathering or at least gathering into larger groups than what we have now, can't wait to fly the shuttle :laugh:


----------

